# Intel Q6600 or AMD X2 6000+ Black edition?



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

I am planning to buy a new pc. I want to know which on is better - Intel Q6600 or AMD Athlon X2 6000+ Black edition?


----------



## Orionz (Dec 4, 2007)

Sreeejith said:
			
		

> I am planning to buy a new pc. I want to know which on is better - Intel Q6600 or AMD Athlon X2 6000+ Black edition?




GO FOR Intel Q6600.......

If for gaming choose AMD......


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2007)

Q6600 g0


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^yep make sure it is g0 stepping and bnot b3.


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

ok thanks for the reply!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 4, 2007)

Intel Q6600 any time ...best bang for the buck


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

hey guys will q6600 work with  ABit IP35-E


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^yeppp.


> Brand:     ABIT
> 
> Model:     IP35-E
> 
> ...


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 4, 2007)

hey please tell me the difference betn Q6600 and Q6600 G0 stepping . are there any performance increments? what if i get the old stepping?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

old stepping (b3) runs 10-15c hotter than g0 stepping and 10c is a huge temperature difference.So make sure it is g0 stepping before making purchase.


----------



## assasin (Dec 4, 2007)

get the Q6600 G0.its a gr8 proccy.overclocks well and performance is damn good for the price.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

AMD.....definitely, read sometime back that this black edition is a super over clocker


----------



## assasin (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^^    the X2 6000+ is nowhere near the Q6600 in terms of raw performance.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 6, 2007)

Go for X2 6000+  'n'  feel d power of black........Q6600 is not so gud @ overclocking. Less performer compared 2 dual cores


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ u serious ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^he's just kidding.lols.they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## assasin (Dec 6, 2007)

j1n M@tt said:
			
		

> Go for X2 6000+ 'n' feel d power of black........Q6600 is not so gud @ overclocking. Less performer compared 2 dual cores


 
u gotta be joking man.Q6600 G0 stepping is one hell of a overclocker.

as far as performance is concerned,dual cores perform better than it only in apps which r not optimised for quad cores.
give it apps which support quads and see the performance.


----------



## premsharma (Dec 6, 2007)

Stay away from AMD, I have personaly experience the loss by deciding to go with AMD and then resell within 15 days at half the price


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 7, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Stay away from AMD, I have personaly experience the loss by deciding to go with AMD and then resell within 15 days at half the price



I have 2 AMD machines now till and haven't had a single complain, I think they are great VFM, atleast in the low priced segment. Here though I think Q6600 will be better cos they are more future proof and support for quad cores will only get better.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

I too had no issues with AMD whatsoever.

Btw Price Performance wise Q6600 Cost and X2 6000+ Cost?

Pure performance Q6600 will win hands down


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 7, 2007)

Q6600 is 11k nd 6000+ is for 7k. 
X2 6000+ is even 500 bucks cheaper than E6750. 
With C2D or C2Q ul  have to get a gud mobo to get full potential. For 6000+, 3k mobos like M2A Vm can easily handly 6000+ at full throttle.

If for gaming, the saved bucks can be put to the G card to get 8800GT 512.

6000+ + M2A Vm[3k] + MSI 8800GT[13k]512 : 23k
Q6600 + gud mobo[5k] + AsusEN8600GT[7k]: 23k

In games, the former config wub be hell of a lot better than the letter. Atleast 2x powerful and more futureproof if gaming is considered.
Surelly, an oced Q6600 can churn out more fps than an oced 6000+, but at least 6k more.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 7, 2007)

Q6600 is quad core and if u thinking about future too...thenQ6600 is all the way homie!

Though 6000+ is not a bad deal but mind these words!

Performance = Core2Duo,Quad....overclocks like hell!
Power saving = AMD all the way...best for non-overclockers!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

hey how to check that the q6600 i m gettin has G0 stepin or b3 steppin.. wil it be mentioned on the dubba(the box i mean)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 9, 2007)

i've too been using an AMD sys for over an yr now and am extremely happy with it.... i'm always gonna go for AMDs for all my future sys. but thats only a personal view. i do think the Q6600 is better than the X2 6000+


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

I am also a AMD fan. I switched to AMD Sempron from my Old Celeron System even though all were like wtf you doing go fro Pentium 

Now on X2 4400+. AMD runs smooth as charm and they are always cheaper and give respectable performance for the price. Extra money saved I put in Ram / gfx 

If I would have went for the  E4300 than X2 4400 system I wouldnt have managed to get 8600 GT 

Next Upgrade would be very interesting as Intel is going to Put 45 nm in E4xxx series.

I hope AMD answers with a Cost Efficient alternative.


----------



## assasin (Dec 9, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey how to check that the q6600 i m gettin has G0 stepin or b3 steppin.. wil it be mentioned on the dubba(the box i mean)


 
i think all Q6600 available 2day in the market r G0 stepping.so dont worry.
but do get a good mobo to support this beast.if u r gonna buy a gfx card then get XFX 650i.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 9, 2007)

will a Intel DG965RY justice the Q6600?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

^^ No way..


----------



## assasin (Dec 9, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> will a Intel DG965RY justice the Q6600?


 
keep in mind that not all 965 chipset based mobos support C2Q processors.
also its better to buy a XFX 650i Ultra than a 965 or G33 based Intel original mobo if u hav a budget of 5k for mobo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

regarding all the posts above,

HOW THE HELL CAN YOU COMPARE A DUAL CORE AND A QUAD CORE PROCESSOR WITH DIFFERENT PRICE TAGS?

Only if he states the needs and budgets, along with other gears he is buying, can we tell which is better.

6000+ Black Edition is one of the best dual core overclockers out there, and will do for most of the apps today. But its L2 cache is still 2 mb, AMD's max for twincores.

6600 is an entry level Quad Core Processor. It is still very good, especially for running optimised apps and multiple apps.
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/q6600/
*compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.aspx?mmID=885492&familyID=1&culture=en-US


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 10, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey how to check that the q6600 i m gettin has G0 stepin or b3 steppin.. wil it be mentioned on the dubba(the box i mean)



The G0 stepping Quads Product Id's end in SLACR and the B3 ones end in SL9UM.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 10, 2007)

It will but better choice is 650i Ultra or DP35DP!


----------

